# New Beretta



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

http://kitup.military.com/2015/11/beretta-marketing-m9a3-military.html


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yep, I'm waiting to get my hands on 1 to decide if I will get one


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Shipwreck said:


> Yep, I'm waiting to get my hands on 1 to decide if I will get one


If you do, let us know what you think.

Not quite sure about the tan / brown.....ish color though......:smt017


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I've got a 92FS Inox stainless, real nice gun but the God damn thing is huge for a 9mm. I do like the looks of the this new one though, I might be interested if the exact same gun came in a smaller package. Maybe a slightly larger version of the Model 84 Cheetah only in 9mm or better yet .40. Which to me would be more of an appropriate size for those calibers.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

desertman said:


> I've got a 92FS Inox stainless, real nice gun but the God damn thing is huge for a 9mm. I do like the looks of the this new one though, I might be interested if the exact same gun came in a smaller package. Maybe a slightly larger version of the Model 84 Cheetah only in 9mm or better yet .40. Which to me would be more of an appropriate size for those calibers.


Yeah, I have one of the 92FS Stainless models, still NIB. I bought it for my father years ago, maybe mid 90's or something. He never shot it.

Anyways, due to his medical condition, it's now mine again. It's going to be a _keepe_r now.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

paratrooper said:


> If you do, let us know what you think.
> 
> Not quite sure about the tan / brown.....ish color though......:smt017


Ok. Will do. After seeing some in people's hands, I am anxious to get one in my hands. If I buy one, I will sell my Sig M11A1.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Very cool gun. Just don't understand why the military wants to replace the M9. Just tell the Hague Accords to go to....well, you know. Nice 124 grain JHP's will work nicely. :numbchuck:


----------

